

Introducing 'No Click' Finder - nocliques
https://medium.com/@the_other_nfl/introducing-no-clique-e094607dcd67

======
2chainz
Lots of fun. Slightly concerned I will play with my computer for hours. How
cool would this be to expand to other realms! But it just moves things
around... how would I type or scroll or something like that. One use items
only last so long. Good name and pretty though

------
aronator77
cool but what about other apps? would this work with ms word or smtg? got a
good concept but just wondering about where your design would go from here.
also maybe make the options the same for folders and files. what if people
want to delete or copy a folder?

also kanye is dope

~~~
2chainz
Word on Kanye

